# قتلى وجرحى بين معتصمى المقطم



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*افاد راصد بمنطقة المقطم "عزبة الزبالين" فى اتصال تليفونى مع قناة سى تى فى منذ دقائق عن مقتل شهيدين فى الاعتصام القائم على مدخل المقطم بالاوستراد كذلك وجود جرحى 

جارى متابعة الخبر*


----------



## BITAR (8 مارس 2011)

*سترك يا رب*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 مارس 2011)

انا كلمت واحده قربتي هناك والخبر اتاكد بس الاعداد اكتر من كده بكتير


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*اب كاهن يتحدث الأن ويقول أن عدد الجرحى 53 والقتلى ثلاثة وأن الجيش بيضرب الأقباط بذخيرة حية*


----------



## govany shenoda (8 مارس 2011)

ربنا يستر
ده كمان بياخدو العربيات النقل بتهتعهم
ومش عارفين ينقلو المصابين للمستشفيات


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*راصد يعلن أن عدد القتلى اربع قتلى وهناك استغاثة من مستشفى سمعان الخراز وأن الموقف بحاجة للتدخل السريع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*الأهالى المسلمين يترصدون للسيارات التى تدخل المنطقة ويستولون عليها مع احتجاز من عليها من عمال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*أهالى السيدة عائشة يهاجمون منطقة الزرايب بمنشية ناصر وهناك مؤشرات لمواجهات دامية *


----------



## noraa (8 مارس 2011)

ربنا سترهاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]cZSp4GgcFvU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يرفع عنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tUPGgoK5vQM&feature=player_embedded#at=15[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*راصد من المقطم يصرخ بأن عدد القتلى 7 وهناك 75 جريح منهم من فى حالة حرجة ولا توجد سيارات أسعاف لأغاثة الجرحى لعدم سماح الجيش بصعود أى معونات والموقف سيئ*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2011)

*الجيش يضرب الرصاص الحى فى اتجاه الاقباط
وصل العدد حتى الان 7 قتلى و75 جرحى
يارب المجد بشفاعة العدرا ام النور والقديس سمعان الخراز قديس نقل جبل المقطم
نطلب منك يارب ان تتحنن على شعيك بهذا المكان وتسندهم فى هذه المحنه وتبعد عنهم حرب عدو الخير
المجد لك يارب​*


----------



## zezza (8 مارس 2011)

يا رب ...يا رب 
ما تسيبناش يا ام النور قوى ولادك احميهم 
اظهر مجدك يا رب ..اظهر مجدك يا رب ..يا رب ادخل


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*التلفزيون المصرى بيستهبل ويتكلم على أن الأمن مستتب, ونفى سقوط قتلى*


----------



## zezza (8 مارس 2011)

طب ايه السبب يا جماعة حد يفهمنا 
و الجيش ايه اللى خلاه موجود هناك اساسا ؟!!


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2011)

يارب يارب يارب أرحم​


----------



## geegoo (8 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت يا ابي هو ايه سبب الاعتصام ده اصلا ؟؟؟
كنيسة اطفيح و لا حاجة تانية ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

geegoo قال:


> لو سمحت يا ابي هو ايه سبب الاعتصام ده اصلا ؟؟؟
> كنيسة اطفيح و لا حاجة تانية ؟؟؟



*سبب الأعتصام هو مناصرة أقباط اطفيح, وكان أعتصام سلمى ورفع لافتات لتأيد حرية الأقباط ورفض أسلوب هدم الكنائس فأثار ذلك سائقى ميكروباصات السيدة عائشة فهاجموا المعتصمين بقنابل الملوتوف وجاء الجيش لتفريق الفريقين واطلق النار عشوائيا فى أتجاه الأقباط مما أدى إلى سقوط 7 اقباط قتلى و75 جريح حسب استغاثات الأهالى لقناة C T V *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2o80p4wrEOw&feature=player_embedded#at=56[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2011)

و بعدين يعنى و آخرتها مع العالم ديه
إيه نطلب حماية دولية و لا إيه ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> و بعدين يعنى و آخرتها مع العالم ديه
> إيه نطلب حماية دولية و لا إيه ؟



*بل لنطلب حماية إلهية

لقد ثرنا على هدم جدران كنيسة

فمتى سنثور على هدم شعب الكنيسة

الولد اللى عمل مشكلة أطفيح

أين دور الكنيسة فى حياته

الكنيسة ليست جدران .... بل نفوس بتضيع وتهلك*


----------



## zezza (8 مارس 2011)

رجاء محبة  ..اللى معاه تردد قناة سى تى فى الحالى يقولوا 
عشان قفلة عندى من امبارح ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 مارس 2011)

يا رب ارحمنا وحافظ علي كل ولادك


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> رجاء محبة  ..اللى معاه تردد قناة سى تى فى الحالى يقولوا
> عشان قفلة عندى من امبارح ​



*10992 رأسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب ​*


----------



## zezza (8 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *10992 رأسى*



شكرا استاذى 
هى شغالة صوت من غير صورة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> شكرا استاذى
> هى شغالة صوت من غير صورة



*شغالة عندى عادى ....*


----------



## soso a (8 مارس 2011)

*رحمتك يايسوع رحمتك يا الهـــــــــــــى*

*انت المعين والمنقد يا يسوع *
​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2011)

قمة الاستهبال والاستفزاز
في التليفزيون المصري بيقولوا ان مظاهراتنا احنا اللي منعت وصول عربيات الاسعاف للمقطم
وبيقولوا اخواتكم هيموتوا كده
اخلوا منطقة صلاح سالم
بقي كل الفيلم ده علشان نبطل مظاهرات !!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

*اتصرف انت يارب مد ايدك
ارحمنا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## Alcrusader (8 مارس 2011)

الحال, نظام فدرالي.. تقسم المناطق إلى فدراليات بحسب الديانة - كما في حالة مصر - 


الرب يرحم يلي ماتوا...


----------



## mnmn10 (8 مارس 2011)

ليس عبد افضل من سيده هنفضل على مدى الزمان مضطهدين ياريت يا جماعة نصلى دلوقتى قلب واحد


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

mnmn10 قال:


> ليس عبد افضل من سيده هنفضل على مدى الزمان مضطهدين ياريت يا جماعة نصلى دلوقتى قلب واحد



*صح ......

لا تخافوا الذين يقتلون الجسد وليس لهم أن يفعلوا اكثر .....*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZCYBdQbzN4Y&feature=player_embedded#at=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6-ag56Cc0bQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2011)

يا ساتر يارب


----------

